# Recovering from "gmirror remove"



## Yvan (Mar 12, 2011)

While replacing a faulty drive, my dedicated server hosting company issued [cmd=]gmirror remove gm0 da2[/cmd] on the *good* drive, thereby removing the metadata and making it unbootable. Is this undo-able? Will writing new metadata to the disk work, or make things worse?


----------



## usdmatt (Mar 13, 2011)

How do you mean unbootable?

If the gmirror metadata has been removed then the machine should still boot, but will fail to mount root as it will be looking for something like gm0s1a, which no longer exists.

If this is the case, just typing somthing like [cmd=]ufs:da2s1a[/cmd] at the mount root prompt (assuming da2 is the working disk) should get the system up. I can then see no problem with re-making the gmirror as you normally would.


----------

